# سؤال مهم بجد



## M a r i a m (1 يوليو 2008)

لو اكتشف العلم مصل او دواء يجعل الانسان يعيش مدة طويلة اطول من عمره ( اكسير للحياة ) 
هل ستقبل على شراءه ؟

الاجابة بنعم ام لا 
والسبـــــــــب




م
ن
ق
و
ل​


----------



## الحانوتى (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*



y_a_r_a قال:


> لو اكتشف العلم مصل او دواء يجعل الانسان يعيش مدة طويلة اطول من عمره ( اكسير للحياة )
> هل ستقبل على شراءه ؟
> 
> الاجابة بنعم ام لا
> ...






طبعا وبلا شك لا
السبب
لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداً​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*



> لو اكتشف العلم مصل او دواء يجعل الانسان يعيش مدة طويلة اطول من عمره ( اكسير للحياة )
> هل ستقبل على شراءه ؟
> الاجابة بنعم ام لا
> مع ذكر السبب
> فكرتينى بامتحانات الثانوية العامة كان يقولك جاوب مع التعليل (مع ذلك السبب )



الإجابة : نعم 

السبب : اريد ان اعيش حتى يوم القيامة لعدة اسباب : 
1- اريد ان اعرف اقصى ما يصل الية الانسان من علم وتقدم 
2- مع زيادة العمر يزيد الخبرة ويتسع مجال الرؤية ونزداد حكمة ومعرفة من كثرة المعلومات والخبرات التى ستمر بنا.
3- استطيع تصحيح اخطائى الروحانية, كلما طال العمر كلما دخلت فى تجارب كثيرة تزيدنى ايمان بالمسيح وتعطينى فرصة لاصلاح نفسى واكون ابن صالح للمسيح.


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*



الحانوتى قال:


> طبعا وبلا شك لا​
> السبب
> 
> لى اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداً​


_*ميرسي لمشاركتك ومرورك الجميل*_
_*يعنى معنى كلامك انك مستعد؟ وانك منتظر انك تروح السما على طول*_
_*بس مش يمكن ياالحانوتى لو قعدت فترة أكتر تحقق ده*_
_*مش جايز يبقي قدامك فرصة تتوب عن خطاياك*_
_*وممكن تخدم أكتر *_​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> الإجابة : نعم
> 
> السبب : اريد ان اعيش حتى يوم القيامة لعدة اسباب :
> 1- اريد ان اعرف اقصى ما يصل الية الانسان من علم وتقدم
> ...


 


_*ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة يا ExtreemFXTrader *_
_*وفى انتظار باقي الاعضاء لنتناقش فى هذا*_​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> لو اكتشف العلم مصل او دواء يجعل الانسان يعيش مدة طويلة اطول من عمره ( اكسير للحياة )
> هل ستقبل على شراءه ؟
> ...



اكيد لا

لان المستقبل والموت والحياه بأيد ربنا

شكراااااااااااااااا يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## totty (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*

_مش عارفه السؤال ده صعب اووووووى

_​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك يارا على هذا السؤال الإفتراضي 
لأنه أعطانا الفرصة للتفكير في أمر واقعي.​ 
الجواب: لا
والسبب: لا أدري هل سيكون لي
فائدة أم مضرة في إطالة عمري.​ 
فأنا أترك للرب ما هو للرب، وأردد مع داوُد:​ 
" اَلرَّبُّ يرَاعِانيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ. "​ 
الرب وحده هو الحياة... و "اكسير الحياة"​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة ​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*



candy shop قال:


> اكيد لا
> 
> لان المستقبل والموت والحياه بأيد ربنا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل​



ميرسي حبيبتي كاندى لاجابتك الجميلة
بس احنا بنفترض طبعا 
لانه مؤكد ان المستقبل وحياة الانسان وعمره فى ايد ربنا بس يعنى كدة الاجابة فى كل الاحوال لا
لكن السؤال افتراضي علشان يتحمل اجابات نعم او لا​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*



totty قال:


> _مش عارفه السؤال ده صعب اووووووى
> 
> _​



ههههههههه
طب فكري ياقمر ومنتظراكى​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يوليو 2008)

أمة قال:


> شكرا لك يارا على هذا السؤال الإفتراضي
> لأنه أعطانا الفرصة للتفكير في أمر واقعي.​
> الجواب: لا
> والسبب: لا أدري هل سيكون لي
> ...




_ميرسي أمة لردك ومرورك الجميل واجابتك الرائعة
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## الحانوتى (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _*ميرسي لمشاركتك ومرورك الجميل*_
> _*يعنى معنى كلامك انك مستعد؟ وانك منتظر انك تروح السما على طول*_
> _*بس مش يمكن ياالحانوتى لو قعدت فترة أكتر تحقق ده*_
> _*مش جايز يبقي قدامك فرصة تتوب عن خطاياك*_
> _*وممكن تخدم أكتر *_​






*اكيد كلامك صح*​


----------



## فونتالولو (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك السوال حلو ومحتاج تفكير 
 بس انا بقول لا لانه كفايه خطي لغايه كده وربنا يرحمنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي فونتالولو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة 
بس مش يمكن الفترة الزيادة دي تخليكي تصححي اخطائك دى وترجعى وتوبي بجد وتعيشي حياة جميلة مع يسوع الفترة دى​_


----------



## .Marian. (7 يوليو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> لو اكتشف العلم مصل او دواء يجعل الانسان يعيش مدة طويلة اطول من عمره ( اكسير للحياة )
> هل ستقبل على شراءه ؟
> 
> الاجابة بنعم ام لا
> ...




*ف الحقيقة يا يارا انا مقدرش اجاوب ع السؤال ده
افضل اجابة هاقولها لما اكون قدام الموقف ده
لانى هكون مترددة
و انا لما قريت السؤال كانت اجابتى الفورية بلا
لانى شايفة كل حياتى قصة رسمهالى الهى على دروب الحياة
مقدرش اقوله زود لى يارب الاسبوع ده على نفسى
كلام مش منطقى شوية
و كمان ربنا بيختار افضل حاجة ف افضل توقيت لابنه و بنته
علشان كده حياتى كلها ف ايد ربنا و مش منتظرة حاجة تانية تتحكم فيها

عارفة يا يارا فعلاً فيه ابحاث بتتعمل حالياً ع الموضوع ده
اكييد بعضنا سمع عن "هرمونات الحياة"
دى تقريباً ليها علاقة بالموضوع ده
الهومونات دى بتجدد الخلايا و بتساعد على منع بعض الاخطاء (التغييرات) اللى بتحصل ف الخلايا و الجسم و اللى بتؤدى للشيخوخة و تقليل نشاط الخلية
و ده بيساعد على زيادة عمر الانسان لحوالى 150 ل 200 سنة تقريبا

البعض بيقول عليها خرافة و الاخر انجاز عظيم من انجازات العلم و التالى مصيبة من مصايب الزمن

علشان كده يا يارا
انا رايى و اللى مش هيتغير انه افضل حاجة و اجمل نعمة
انى ف ايد امينة بتهتم بادق تفاصيل حياتى
و مش محتاجة غير كده

ميرسى كتييير يارا على السؤال المهم ده
و ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكى
*​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي ماريان لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
ورأيك الرائع
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## ميرنا (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*

بنسبا للعبد لله طبعا لااء ليه لانى هموت واموت ففسرى بقى بس كنت فعلا اتمنى اموت وانا اصغر من كداا بكتير اضمن الملكوت بس دلوقتى بتمنى المرض الوحش لانه بيطلع عليه مرض الملكوت ​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

_بعد الشر عنك ياقمر
يارب ربنا يديكي صحة جميلة وحياة حلوة
وابدية فى حضن يسوع
نورتى الموضوع ياحبيبتي​_


----------



## فونتالولو (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
 مرسي علي ردك عليا 
 بس زي مهي ممكن تخليني اتوب 
ممكن يخترعو حاجات تودي الواحد ورا الشمس  وتبقي فتره حطيا اكتر ربنا يرحمناااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي يافونتالولو لردك_
_بس انتى ليه بتظري للموضوع من الجهة السلبية_
_مش جايز لما تعرفى ان العمر اللى اخدتيه ده زيادة عن عمرك_
_ترجعي لربنا بسرعة وتوبي وترجعى للكنيسة_
_علشان تقدري توصلي للابدية_ 
​


----------



## kokielpop (9 يوليو 2008)

لا  

والسبب الاتكال على الرب خير من الاتكال على بشر


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياكوكى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*

حقا وبلا جدال العمر بيد رب المجد وحدة
ولكنى اختلف مع كل من قال لا لاستخدام العقار
وهنا اسئل ان مرضت الا اذهب الى طبيب ليعطينى دواء فية شفاء
اذا لا قدر اللة وكنت فى حاجة لنقل عضو تالف فى جسدى الا انقلة
بالقطع سأحاول العلاج ونقل العضو طالما كان فى استطاعتى
فكما اوجد اللة المرض اوجد الطب والعلاج وكلة يتم بمشيئتة​ومن هنا اوجة كلمة للعزيزة ميرنا تعقيبا على ردها
الهروب من الكبوات ومتاعب العالم ضعف اما مواجهتها قوة
وقوتنا تنبع من ايماننا برب المجد يسوع المسيح القائل​( تعالوا الى يا ثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم )
وعلية يكون ردى بنعم وبمشيئة رب المجد
وشكرا يارا على السؤال الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياوليم لردك الاكثر من رائع​_


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

*لاااااااااااااااااااااااا لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*بتلاتة يارا الموت بايد ربنا ومهما حاربنا وحاولنا حتمشي ارادتو ومشيئتو  هو وبس *

*بس ايه الي  خطر ببالك يا امرر عشان تسألي كده؟؟؟؟؟*

​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

_أبدا ياسكر مفيش حاجة خطرت ببالى ولا حاجة
الموضوع أساسا كان منقول
بس حبيت اتناقش معاكم فيه وأشوف أرائكم وكدة
والموضوع كله على اساس افتراض طبعا العمر بايد ربنا بس 
بس اجابتنا قايمة على الافتراض او التخيل​_


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> _أبدا ياسكر مفيش حاجة خطرت ببالى ولا حاجة​_
> _الموضوع أساسا كان منقول_
> _بس حبيت اتناقش معاكم فيه وأشوف أرائكم وكدة_
> _والموضوع كله على اساس افتراض طبعا العمر بايد ربنا بس _
> ...


 

*يعني بتعملي متل استفتاء للاراء*

*عن الموضوع*

*اصلي افتكرت انك عم تفكري بلموضوع*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
لا انا حبيت اعرف الاراء ووجاهت النظر والسبب لاختيارهم​_


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*مش معقول بقى الانسان هيتدخل فى كل حاجة من صنعة** ..صناعتة اللى ديما بتموتنا بلموثتها وتركيبتها الكيميائية *
*يجرى اية لو سبنا كل حاجة على طبيعتها من غير تشويش*
*بيعجبكم الاطفال اللى بتولد وهى كل جيناتها مهجنة ومتسرطنة *
*(اطفال الانابيب والحق المجهرى)*
*بيعجبكو الاختراعات والابتكارات اللى ديما بتخنقنا وبتموتنا بمخلفاتها *
*انا مش ضد العلم ولا اى حاجة *
*بس لية ديما الانسان بيلغى وجود ربنا *
*حتى الموت عايز يتدخل فية*
*اختى العزيزة معتقدش ان مهما وصل الانسان من علم هيعلو على الله وعلى حكمتة *
*طولت فى كلام قلتة مالوش اى لزمة *
*بس ردا على سؤالك*
*مش هقبل *
*ربنا كاتب كل واحد بأسمة وراسم لة طريقة *
*وانا حابب انى اكون معاة على طبيعتى من غير اى متغيرات *
*سؤاء ان كنت شخص كويس اكون فى حضنة *
*او شخص سيئ واكون فى النار*
*بس اللى ديما مطمنى انى واثق فية *
*لأنة ابويا السماوى وعمرة ماتخلا عنى *
*وبلشكل دة يبقى اعتمدت على ربنا ورحمتة وحبة ليا*
*مش اكتر من كدة *
*لأن مهما حصل فى الاخر لتكن ارادة الله*
*يبقى اسيبها كدة بحلاوتها وطبيعتها الخلابة من غير تشويش*
*شكرا بجد يا يارا انا مبسوط بخدمتك هنا اوى ربنا يديكى نعمة ويملا الدنيا كلها عليكى بخير وسعادة يارب*
*ربنا معاكى* ​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

_عجبني ردك اوى ياجوجو ومشاركتك جميلة بجد
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة وزوقك وكلامك المشجع​_


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال مهم بجد*

بالـتأكيد لا 
لان الحياة مع المسيح افضل من الحياة فى الدنيا الفانية


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_معنى كلامك يامارو انك ضامن ابديتك ومستعد ليها فى اى وقت؟
ومش محتاج الفترة دى ملا ترجع فيها وتصلح من نفسك ؟

ميررررسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي على ايه؟
حضرتك  لم تقرأ الموضوع​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

ليه لا مش ممكن تكون فرصه من ربنا لينا
انا بقي موافقه لاني فعلا ممكن تكون فرصه اعمل فيها حاجات ماعرفتش اعملها في الفتره اللي كنت فيها قبل كدا فرصه لرجوعي لربنا من تاني 
واكيد طبعا هتكون باراده ربنا الفرصه دي
لان حياتي كلها ملك ايده وهو اللي بيدبر كل ثانيه فيها
 واكيد لو وافقت هتبقي بخطه وحكمه من ربنا لي ان اقبل الدواء دا علشان يديني فرصه للتوبه والرجوع
وميرسي يا يارا علي سؤالك الجميل دا​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ليه لا مش ممكن تكون فرصه من ربنا لينا
> 
> انا بقي موافقه لاني فعلا ممكن تكون فرصه اعمل فيها حاجات ماعرفتش اعملها في الفتره اللي كنت فيها قبل كدا فرصه لرجوعي لربنا من تاني
> واكيد طبعا هتكون باراده ربنا الفرصه دي
> ...


_طب مش جايز برضه ياقمر_
_تواصلي حياتك على نفس المنوال اللى كنتى ماشية عليه_
_يعنى اه هتتخضي وتتفاجئي الاول وتفكري فى الرجوع وبعدين الشيطان يصورلك تانى ان لسه قدامك الحياة طويلة وتاخدى عمر تانى والكلام ده_
_وتنسي وتأجلى كل شوية؟؟!!!!!!_


_ميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> _طب مش جايز برضه ياقمر_​
> 
> _تواصلي حياتك على نفس المنوال اللى كنتى ماشية عليه_
> _يعنى اه هتتخضي وتتفاجئي الاول وتفكري فى الرجوع وبعدين الشيطان يصورلك تانى ان لسه قدامك الحياة طويلة وتاخدى عمر تانى والكلام ده_
> ...


 

كلامك صح بس اعتقد اللي بيستني الفرصه تجيله مستحيل يخليها تضيع منه مهما كان التمن
واعتقد اني هنا في وقتي الاساسي بحاول اني اقرب من ربنا واني اكون بنته بس لو جاتلي الفرصه دي
اكيد هاتستغلها اني اقرب اكتر واكتر من دلوقتي
اكيد مش هاخلي عدوي يستغلها لصالحه نهائياً
وطبعا كل دا مرسوم حسب اراده ربنا لينا
وميرسي يا يارا علي اهتمامك بالرد​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي لنقاشك_
_بس مدام بتفكري كدة يبقي انتى مش محتاجة وقت علشان تقربي من ربنا لان حياتك كلها عبارة عن فرصة تقربي فيها من ربنا مش محتاجة كام سنة زيادة علشان تستغليها فرصة تكونى فيها قريبة من ربنا_
_ومستعدة للابدية_

_يعنى حياتك كلها هتبقي استعداد للحياة مع المسيح_
_كلنا بنمثل الكنيسة المجاهدة اللى بتستعد_
_علشان تنتقل للكنيسة المنتصرة_
_ميرسي حبيبتي لاهتمامك وتواجدك الجميل فى الموضوع_​


----------

